# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  اشکال در replication

## dell816

سلام به دوستان محترم،

من دیروز سرور جدیدی تهیه کردم و سرور قدیم را  که روی آن sql server 2000 نصب بود و pulisher هم بود 
master آن را کپی کردم روی این سرور و replication را دوباره run کردم.
امروز کاربر اطلاع داده  دیتاها بهم ریخته و نمیدانم مشکل از کجاست ؟ 
سوال اینست ، آیا اینکار مشکلی روی replication ایجاد میکند ؟
2 - چگونه این مشکل را ریشه یابی و حل نمایم.؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما چیکار کردید؟ دیتابیس Master یک سیستم رو به یک سیستم دیگه منتقل کردید؟
اگر اینکارو کردید که کاملا اشتباه کردید.چون تمام مشخصات یک SQL Server داخل دیتابیسس Master ذخیره میشه. شما اونو اگر جابجا کردید یعنی تمام تنظیمات این یکی SQL Server رو بهم ریختید.

----------


## dell816

سلام و تشکر،
ببینید مشخصات سرور جدید را دقیقا مشابه سرور قدیم تنظیم کردم.  اگر این کار اشتباه است پس چه کاری باید انجام میدادم با دیتابیسی که 4 subscriber و حجم دیتایی 4GB .؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

این اصلا روش مناسبی نیست. 
شما باید تمام اون تنظیمات رو مجددا در سرور جدید ایجاد کنید.
4 گیگابایت حجمی نیست و شما خیلی راحت یک Backup تهیه کرده و در سیستم مقصد بازیابی کنید.

----------


## dell816

> این اصلا روش مناسبی نیست. 
> شما باید تمام اون تنظیمات رو مجددا در سرور جدید ایجاد کنید.
> 4 گیگابایت حجمی نیست و شما خیلی راحت یک Backup تهیه کرده و در سیستم مقصد بازیابی کنید.


ببخشید میشه بیشتر توضیح دهید. یعنی از دیتابیس بک آپ بگیریم و در مقصد که شهرستان است restore کنم و چگونه ارتباط replication را بین publisher و subscriber برقرار کنم؟
یا اینکه منظورتان این نیست که replication را از ابتدا راه اندازی کنم؟ 3 سایت دیگر هم دارم....
لطفاً بیشتر راهنمایی نمایید.

----------

